# Fishing Maui



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm headed to Maui next week and will be staying on the west side of the island for nine days. I'm taking a couple reels with me and plan on renting a few rods from a local shop while I'm there to do some surf fishing. Anybody on this forum done this before? If so, any suggestions?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was just there a couple weeks ago. Only places we saw surf fisherman was over past Hana on the east side (looked cool) or along the road going east from the marina / Ocean center (Maalaea). Guys over at Hana had some pretty interesting catches.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't even bother taking your reels unless you like taking them apart to get all the salt spray and what ever else out of them. 

If you plan on renting some rods just rent the reals also. 

I can't help you on the fishing other than to say to take a charter boat out for some real fishing.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Have only deep sea fished there, but next time I go back, I'm gonna go after bone fish....


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

The reels I'm taking are saltwater reels, so they'll be fine. I'm renting rods because I can do so cheaper than I can take my own.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Olowalu campground is a great shore fishing spot. You can park off the highway just down from Leoda's bakery. Walk up the bay to where the trees go into the water. Over Christmas the campers and locals were catching all sorts of fish. If you have kayak and go out just a 100 yards or so. That whole area is a big reef.
Make sure you get a pie from Leoda's after fishing. You will thank me later


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

I second Olowalu Campground. Great area to fish. I would recommend reading this article prior to going: http://www.articulayers.com/2014/05/maui-beach-fishing/ It will give you an idea of what you are getting yourself into. From the shore you will mostly be getting smaller fish and eels, etc. With big rods and tackle you can get the bigger fish. You just have to get the line out there which can be a pain. Another great option would to go with a kayak. A great guy is Jon Jon. You can get the kayak from him or pay him to go out with you/set you up. http://localfishingknowledge.com/home Finally, if you want the full experience going out on a charter boat will get you the big fish. Here is a guide of some of the fish/sizes. http://www.fpir.noaa.gov/Graphics/HCD/fish_guide_final.jpg


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Did you make it out to Maui? If so, did you get anything?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

We're here now. I got sick on the trip over, so things have got off to a slow start. We were supposed to go spearfishing this morning, but ended up rescheduling for friday. Made our 1st attempt at surf fishing this morning for about 45 min from the beach in front of the hotel. My brother caught these two goat fish on a kastmaster.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool! I use to live in Lahaina, Maui. We use to fish, snorkle and spearfish off the rocky point in this picture of Kaanapali. There's lots of nifty fish under the cliffs on the north side. Man, I love that place.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

We're staying about a mile and a half north of that point (if I've got my bearings right). Maybe we'll venture down that way. How do you like to rig up for surf fishing?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm sitting on the beach right now eating dinner and watching the sunset. I sure with I had my big rod in hand right now. I'd throw it out with some bait and see what happens.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

archerben said:


> We're staying about a mile and a half north of that point (if I've got my bearings right). Maybe we'll venture down that way. How do you like to rig up for surf fishing?


We just cast spinners out in front of the cliffs. We mostly snorkeled with spearguns. 
There's a little patch of sand half way out to the point. I saw a nude woman sunbathing on that little patch. We didn't see her until we almost stepped on her. Shocked the crap out of us. She didn't even care. She just said "Hi guys".
Aaaaaah Hawaii!


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Well yesterday morning we ventured down to the black rock beach. I got banged up on the rocks and my brother caught this little guy.










This morning I changed tactics and threw some bait and caught this trigger fish.










Tonight I'm gonna throw some bait off the beach while we eat dinner.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Turns out today's spearfishing effort was more productive than the entire rest of the week. I killed four fish, my brother killed six fish, and our guide killed five fish. I must say I'm a hunter at heart, and hunting, stalking, and shooting fish was awesome!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool as hell! Why did you cut the heads off those sunfish?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

The fish missing the heads are Goldring Tang. Our guide seemed to be preparing them for the fry pan while we were in the water. I'm guessing that's why he cut the heads off. They have their heads removed, they are cleaned and scaled. The Orange Spine Unicorn Fish are cleaned already as well. I'm guessing the heads were left on them because their is a minimum size restriction, whereas their is not on the Tang.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I cooked up the Unicorn Fish for dinner on Friday night. Per the guides advice, I threw them on the grill whole, and then sprinkled with lime juice.

I cooked up the Tang yesterday for lunch. I improvised my perch recipe (substituted pancake batter for flour) and they were really delicious! It actually reminded me of perch quite a lot.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Thats cool that you had some success while there. The ones close to the shore are typically small. That's cool you got quite the catch while spear fishing! My wife and I need to get out to Hawaii again and catch some fish.


----------

